# Underwater Pumpkin Carving Contest - Oct 29



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We're holding our annual Underwater Pumpkin Carving Contest to benefit "Toys for Tots" on Saturday, October 29th, at 11am at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. 

Entry fee is one new unwrapped toy per person.

See www.mbtdivers.com for details

Jim
MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, The Escambia Search and Rescue Dive team will represent.... and hopefully defend a few titles.... looking forward to it...


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I did the one with dive pros last year. That was fun. Can't make this year. That's too bad.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I will definitely be there, though I'm certain I will not win anything  thanks for hosting for a good cause.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone has a chance to win - even those of us blessed with zero artistic talent. :thumbsup: We will have door prizes and raffles too!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Stinks that you guys are having it the same day as Divepros carving contest, I wouldn't mind doing both.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

PNJ article about the MBT Underwater Pumpkin Carving Contest. UWF Scuba club will be representing!

http://www.pnj.com/article/20111022...rkounis-Underwater-pumpkin-carve-benefit-tots


----------

